# Building a box for JBL HTI88



## BrianDevsheel (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi guys I need some help please.I know very little about home theatre systems.
I recently purchased JBL in wall speakers.The fronts and centres are jbl sp8 and rears are jbl hti6 and my sub is a JBL HTi 88 dual sub.
I purchased rough in kits for the speakers,but not for the sub cos the price was too high(ZAR 4000 about USD500).
My wall is built from bricks not a dry wall.
Has anyone ever built a box for this sub.What should the size be?
The back box from jbl is about 68 inches long,do I really need such a big box?
I am currently using a Sony str k 885 receiver and a Onkyo m282 for the subs.
Is this Onkyo amp sufficient for these subs.
I do plan on replacing my sony receiver in a few months time.
Are there any amps on the market that can drive the surround speakers and a passive sub?
Any advice will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

The internal volume of the back box is 2.2 cu.ft. As long as you build a box with the same internal volume the sub will perform as expected.


----------



## BrianDevsheel (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi mike,thanks for your quick response
One last question please,do you think the Onkyo m282 will be ok for these subs?
Thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## BrianDevsheel (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Dennis,I'm hoping to learn alot from you guys


----------

